

Raising Capital is not the Same as Succeeding - garbowza
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/11/food-for-thought-this-weekend-raising-capital-is-not-the-same-as-succeeding/

======
Alex3917
You can either take your pain up front or at the end. Raising money is the
best decision in many situations, but more often when startups raise money it
reminds me of a four-year-old failing the marshmallow test.

You see situations all the time where companies selling B2B software could
easily increase their valuation 20-30% just by spending a couple weeks to
build a database of 500+ leads to cold call, but instead they raise money
first because they are too scared to validate their assumptions until they've
already sold 15% of the company.

~~~
michaelrlitt
Completely agree. For some reason raising money can be less scary then getting
users?

Blows my mind.

------
chrischen
AskMen.com - $500k VC money - still alive since 1999 TheMan.com - $17 million
- shutdown after a year <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Askmen.com>

